# Samsung Q800T and my Tivo Edge Remote



## Martin V (Jun 13, 2021)

I have tried dozens of times in going thru the list on the tivo remote setup screen and using each code. So far, I am not able to control the power or mute or volume with my Samsung Q800T 8K TV.

Any suggestions ? ? ?


----------

